# Drilling my 55



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

I lost a Heckel when it got caught between the filter plumbing and glass so I looked for a way to get all that crap out of the tank. Finally decided to drill my tanks and move all equipment under the stand. My 55 gallon was the first experiment since it would be the cheapest to replace if we broke it. We drilled 4 holes in the back of the tank, 2 on each side of the tank for ¾" bulkheads. Why 2 sets of bulkheads? Two reasons:
1. My stand has a bookcase in the middle which leaves 2 small compartments for equipment.
2. I wanted to use 2 Fluval 304 filters to ensure good flow to both sides of the tank since I would be using a reactor and external heater.
Inside the tank was a Won Titanium Heater, Milwaukee SMS122 Probe, A SCWD Utube Attachment which I used as the outlet for the Fluval 404, and a PentAir Aquatics Customflo Water System which served as the inlet plumbing for the Fluval 404. Here is what the stand compartments looked like before we drilled the tank.









Old RH Side








Old LH Side

The RH side of the stand now contains; CO2 cylinder w/Regulator, Hydor 301 External Heater, Fluval 304, plumbing and electrical.








Heater and Plumbing








More Heater Plumbing








Picture of the RH side

The LH Side of the stand now contains a DIY CO2 reactor with the SMS 122 PH probe installed inline, Milwaukee SMS 122, Timer for Moonlights, Timer for Icecap Ballast, Fluval 304, plumbing and electrical.








DIY CO2 Reactor I made, you can see the PH probe (the black plug with the wire going to it) and Fluval plumbing.








Milwaukee SMS 122 PH Monitor/Controller and Digital Timer for Moonlights








Picture of LH side (the Digital Timer for the Icecap Ballast is on the RH side).








Picture of LH side with Fluval 304 installed.









Picture of both sides (please excuse the flash).









Tank Rescape (please excuse the flash).



























New inhabitants









ALF Caves

Everything is working great! Initially, was not to sure about the probe in the reactor since I could not find any previous reactors built with PH probes inline. Well it works, works great as a matter of fact. Only problem I have is the Discus are looking at the cories like they are food.

We will be drilling two more tanks in the near future. I will take pics of the drilling and bulkhead installation to post.

Special thanks to RMC for drilling the tank and helping do the set up. And another special thanks to RMC for babysitting my Heckel and Snakeskin while this tank was in work. And one more special thanks to RMC for the rest of the Discus, the awesome Corydoras Aeneus Peru-Gold Stripes, and the beautiful Albino Long Fin Ansistrus Bristlenose.......DC


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

I've heard nightmarish stories about drilling. I have a used 75 that I would like to drill holes in the backside for plumbing for a terrarium type setup (to make it easier to drain the false bottom and/or hook up a pump). I know that tempered glass shatters when drilled, and I'm not sure of what brand the tank is... I've heard that on some tanks they use tempered glass for all panels-hence I am frightened to attempt drilling.
How did you go about it? How difficult was it?


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

iris600 said:


> I've heard nightmarish stories about drilling. I have a used 75 that I would like to drill holes in the backside for plumbing for a terrarium type setup (to make it easier to drain the false bottom and/or hook up a pump). I know that tempered glass shatters when drilled, and I'm not sure of what brand the tank is... I've heard that on some tanks they use tempered glass for all panels-hence I am frightened to attempt drilling.
> How did you go about it? How difficult was it?


I heard they were starting to put tempered glass on all sides too. It is easy to tell if it is, tap the bottom glass with a fingernail and then the sides, should get different sounds. I have read where tempered glass was successfully drilled and then shattered with the weight of the substrate and water. I had a sticker on the bottom glass saying the bottom was tempered. I had a friend drill my tank, he had done it several times before. It was not difficult but I was not about to attempt it on my own. I will be drilling 2 more tanks and will take pics of the drilling process to post.....DC


----------



## TexasRock (Feb 28, 2006)

DC,

Where did you get those "brackets" that hold the pipe to the stand?

Keith


----------



## diablocanine (Jul 25, 2004)

TexasRock said:


> DC,
> 
> Where did you get those "brackets" that hold the pipe to the stand?
> 
> Keith


The j-hooks holding up the reactor? You can get them at local home improvement store plumbing section. They are used for plumbing rough-in....DC


----------

